# Exodus 34



## Scott Shahan (Jun 27, 2006)

This came up in a disscussion that I had; and I knew that there would be people here on the PB that would know the answer. 

34:1 The Lord said to Moses, "œCut for yourself two tablets of stone like the first, and *I will write* on the tablets the words that were on the first tablets, which you broke. 


27 And the Lord said to Moses, "œ*Write these words*, for in accordance with these words I have made a covenant with you and with Israel." 28 So he was there with the Lord forty days and forty nights. He neither ate bread nor drank water. And*he wrote on the tablets the words of the covenant, the Ten Commandments*

Is God and Moses writing the same thing here? Do these two verses speak of the same thing (tablets)? Who wrote the Ten Commandments? 34:1 say's God... What is Moses writing in verse 28? Are there 2 sets of tablets?

Thanks

[Edited on 06-07-2006 by Scott Shahan]

[Edited on 06-07-2006 by Scott Shahan]


----------



## ServantofGod (Jun 27, 2006)

> 27 And the Lord said to Moses, "œWrite these words, for in accordance with these words I have made a covenant with you and with Israel."



This was said directly after the list of regulations and exhortions that God gave. Exodus 34:11-26

There were two different things written down. The ten commandments by God and the other list by Moses. (My opinion)


----------



## Scott Shahan (Jun 27, 2006)

who is the "he" in verse 28? Isn't the "he" Moses?

(28) he wrote on the tablets the words of the covenant, the Ten Commandments


In verse 28 are the "words of the covenant" the Ten Commandments?

[Edited on 06-07-2006 by Scott Shahan]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 27, 2006)

Good job, Ian. I think you are substantially correct.

When you compare verse 1 and verse 28, it seems undeniable that the tablets themselves were engraved, as they were before (see Ex. 31:18), by "the finger of God." This carving is ordinarily understood to be the "10 words" or "10 commandments" that form the foundation, and the beginning or basis of all the rest of the Mosaic Law.

In verse 27, God is telling Moses to write down not only the covenant renewal language of verses 11-26, but is reference to all the dictates of God, even echoing the language of 17:14 (and compare 24:4). Indeed one could say that everything that is said thence, as spoken by revelation from the Lord to Moses, even after Mount Sinai, is rolled into this command to write. Everything spoken by the Lord to the people must be preserved for their everlasting benefit.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Shahan_
> who is the "he" in verse 28? Isn't the "he" Moses?
> 
> (28) he wrote on the tablets the words of the covenant, the Ten Commandments
> ...


Scott,
I think you have to divide the "he's" in verse 28 according to the context of the entire chapter (see verse 1), and even compare to the first inscription. Thus, "he" was with the Lord 40 days and nights, but "HE" wrote on the tablets, expressely the 10 commandments.


----------

